# Spring, TX Jan. 30 & 31



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## leon whorton (Jan 26, 2010)

*kant wait*

i jus got me a lil blue gurl, razoredge\notourious juan gotti, remyline. i love her, i jus kant wait till the bully show in spring tx i will b there.. im crunk


----------

